# "inbound into customs"???



## strength (Feb 28, 2009)

Got an ems package that reached jfk this morning and went right into "inbound into customs". It was my thought that all international mail went into customs, but my last 3 orders never stated "inbound into customs". The tracking just said "your package as arriced in JFK. Then it would update later to something like, "reached destination city". So I am wondering why all of a sudden my pack said inbound into customs??

thoughts?


----------



## pooh6369 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would love to know the answer to this one have same situation happening right now sitting there been 5 days wondering what to do what normal wait time??


----------



## pooh6369 (Mar 16, 2009)

8 days now "inbound into customs" ..........thinking it's a lost how long have some of you waited?


----------



## bsteelz (Jan 8, 2010)

whats up fellaz..
hey cant say the same thing will happen for you both but i had an order about ?? 5 months ago that had the same thing.. it went into jfk ect.. and sat there for about 9-10 days from tracking info and i thought i had a prob and figured i was gonna get a seizure letter but then it showed up about 2weeks after its first delivery into jfk. stay posotive i hope it works out for you both.. hope this eases a little of your worry.. good luck!


----------



## moses224 (Feb 12, 2010)

yea i had two packs of hgh seized I use asiagear or [email protected] better to pay extra $50us (kit) or $75 a bottle for ineluctable then deal with seizures


----------

